# Help! Liver values in Min Pin



## Momma2Rocky (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm hoping you can all provide me with some advice about my friends 3 year old Min Pin Lulah. I'm going to try my best to make this short, but please forgive me as I am notoriously long winded. 

Off and on for about a week and a half Lulah has been throwing up her dinner (she only eats once at day), but it has been very hit or miss and she has acted like she felt fine. Starting Monday, she has thrown up every meal she ate in addition to acting like she didn't feel well (somewhat lethargic, etc). By Wednesday night my friend was seriously worried and took her to the vet on Thursday morning. They kept her all day Thursday, ran blood work, etc. The blood work didn't come back until this morning, although the sent her home last night. 

First thing this morning the vets office called and asked my friend to bring her back immediately. Her blood work came back and her liver values (I guess thats what it is called) were at 5,000, where the vet said they should be 100 or less. The did an ultrasound, but found nothing conclusive from it. 

My friend didn't receive any copies of the information, so this is all the info I have, but I have asked her if she can get some copies of it. She did have blood work run as a puppy before her spay, and no problems were reported, however she does not know what her values were then. 

If no problems showed as a puppy is it possible that she has MVD or a shunt? Would this not show up as a 6 month old? Do any of you know if this is common in Min Pins? 

The vet also said there is a chance she just has an infection, and coincidentally that the vomiting is not related to the liver problems, simply that she just has acid reflux. If it weren't for the acid reflux, they wouldn't have discovered the liver issues. 

Currently the vet prescribed six different medications including antibiotics and medication for acid reflux and to help her hold her food down. For now the vet has recommended giving the medication a try to see if her values improve, and if not she said a liver biopsy would be necessary. She also placed her on a prescription canned diet, although I'm not sure which one. 

I have urged my friend to seek a specialist immediately, but I wanted to reach out to everyone here, to see if you could offer any advice. 

Also - for your reference, Lulah weighs about 17 lbs and is from a backyard breeder. She was not AKC registered so they have no way to research her lines in any way, and are no longer in contact with her BYB. 

My friend is incredibly worried and loves Lulah as much as any person possibly can. She is willing to go to the ends of the earth to get her the treatment she needs, and money is no object. 

Thanks in advance for any insight you can provide. This is Lulah. 









Momma2Rocky


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Is your friend close to Texas A&M? They have an excellent vet school. I would suggest your friend ask for a referral either to the vet school or an internal medicine specialist at this point. She can waste a lot of valuable time and money as the vet school will repeat all the tests anyway.


----------



## Momma2Rocky (Feb 8, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Is your friend close to Texas A&M? They have an excellent vet school. I would suggest your friend ask for a referral either to the vet school or an internal medicine specialist at this point. She can waste a lot of valuable time and money as the vet school will repeat all the tests anyway.


Yes, we are approximately 1 1/2 hours away from College Station, and TX A&M was precisely where I suggested she take her. Both her vet and my vet are products of the vet school there and I truly believe that is where she can get the best care.

I didn't realize they would repeat the same tests, but with that being the case, I will further encourage her not to waist anymore time with her regular vets office. 

Thanks for you advice.

Momma2Rocky


----------

